# Best Metal Polish and Sealants?



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Hello everyone 

For the first time in ages, I have some exhausts worth polishing and sealing, so I'm looking to buy the best products out there.

I already have Autosol, AG and Megs NXT, and have tried the Britemax Twins, but I understand that the Brilliant Polishes are very good, and perhaps the Blackfire Metal Sealant.

What do people recommend? Could I use something like FK 1000P to seal perhaps?

Don't mind how much it costs, as long as they are top products.

Cheers, 
Russ.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I've got the Brilliant Polishes and they work great on my tail pipes but the new Zeppelin polishes are supposed to be even better


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Which ones in particular should I look at please?

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/metal-polishes-and-sealants.html

Do you use a sealant?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

That page shows prime strong? So is it a high temp sealant as well then?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> That page shows prime strong? So is it a high temp sealant as well then?


It may be a good one step product - it works well on wheels too, particularly with something like 1000P on top, and I guess Acrylic Trigger could work well too for top ups...?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Right, I'm gonna try it on the exhaust then! Mine just gets black and dirty as soon as it's polished unfortunately, comes from being ragged round everywhere lol. It's not even visible so I dunno why it matters, but good to know when I finally make my move to a brabus  

Out of interest, is your exhaust standard? I can't remember


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Which ones in particular should I look at please?
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/metal-polishes-and-sealants.html
> 
> Do you use a sealant?


I've got the Metal Restorer (Number 1) and The Chrome / hot environment (Number 2)

The number is great for cleaning stubborn marks and then I go over with the hot environment

I haven't put a sealant over the top as I haven't felt the need but there would be nothing to stop you topping with FK


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes, standard Renault Exhaust, but I may add a Milltek at some point.

It's on show unlike on the Clio:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Ian 

Maggi - would you let me know how you get on with the Prime Strong please?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Looking good. The milltek on these sounds a bit muted?

A bit like a wet fart 






Would have thought it was louder having heard a clio 197 go past me very noisy the other day

And I'll do a write up of the strong on the exhaust then.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah, I need to do my homework a bit - the Scorpion's sound very nice, but I don't know the brand very well.

I said I wouldn't modify it... :lol:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Revolution Motorsport near me rate the Scorpion Systems very highly they did a good set-up when I had my Type-R and had I not got a good price on a Magnex would have bought a Scorpion


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's a good £100 less than the Milltek, so I need to have a good look at them


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I am really enjoying the britemax twins TBH. I only use the sealant/mild abrasive one and it brings the exhausts up like new with very little effort. (car is a 2009 c-class)

Just bought some brilliant metal polish to have a play with so will let you know how i get on. (the chrome/hot environment one)

Sealing should be fine with Fk1000p as apparently these don't get too hot nowadays. Get to put that to the test though (the touching of the exhaust i mean!!)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks 

Has anyone used the Blackfire Metal Sealant?


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

picked a bottle up from PB the other day after a trial from KKM on here, i was pretty impressed...


I've got a miltek on my golf and it was in a bad way... polished it with abralon pads on the G220 and black fire heavy cut polish then the same with autosol... (if your exhausts in good nick then no need for machine and heavy cut polish)

anyway... i really rate it... exhaust doesn't seem to get so dirty:thumb:
and is easier to clean the next time round.:thumb:

Stu.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Stu


----------



## pushtiulk (Aug 9, 2008)

you can use also megs metal polish. it's a great polish for metals.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

it think the polish depends alot on the current condition of the pipes.

if they are horrible and need recovering then you'll need polish A
if they are okay, but need some help, then you'll need B (or possibly A)
if you just want to make sure you can keep on top of them (say no more than 3 months build up) then you need C.

Just a thought.

If it is the B and C scenario then I can't see you doing much better than the Britemax. As you say thought the Brilliant/Zeppln have good right ups but at the end of the day it is metal and like FF polishes they are much or a muchness.

As for sealants, well that is no my area as I have never sealed bare metal.

Hope this helps. :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

serious performance ultra metal polish


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers guys.

It's mainly the sealant I am after I suppose. I'll order a few bits and report back


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

they are all pretty much the same. i spent ££ getting the brilliant range, and was mega unimpressed. no better than autosol tbh. and i have a dremel too! i bought the britemax, and its alright

but the BF sealant is a must, its superb!


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Autosol and Renaissance wax is what i use and gives great results and durability.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone 

Where can I get this Renaissance Wax?


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

I got mine from ebay if my memory serves me right.


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

How about Poorboys wheel sealant? If can take high temps too, so dont see why it wouldn't work properly on the exhaust. 

Well time to try on my new supersprint...


----------

